
Mozilla Stealth Data Project Could Be Just What The Internet Needs - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/13/mozilla-stealth-data-project-could-be-just-what-the-internet-needs/
======
jdavid
i would much rather be ranked against FF users, than IE users. I suspect that
I have more in common with FF users, and that my interest in designing a good
site will better resonate with them.

~~~
tylercarbone
Interesting point. Seth Godin also had a post not long ago getting at
something similar ([http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/04/why-
download...](http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/04/why-
downloading.html)).

